# 1910s Waiters With Bottles on Advertising Tray



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 19, 2017)

Most of the paper items in the box were from the 1910s. I'm guessing these were relatives or friends, as everyone in all photos except one was African American. 
It appears that the labels say Pale Dry Ginger Ale? 


Can anything further be understood from the photo? Sadly, albeit words can be seen, the trays are unintelligible.


----------



## nostalgia (Mar 20, 2017)

The bottles that we can see the partial labels are definitely Canada Dry; attached is a picture of a similar one...


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2017)

I was going to say the bottles did look similar to the Canada dry bottles I had seen before , it might of been sold in the states as Michigan rate beside Canada or the picture could be from Windsor area or somewhere else in Ontario , there was a lot of places here popular with American tourists


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you both.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 27, 2017)

RCO said:


> I was going to say the bottles did look similar to the Canada dry bottles I had seen before , it might of been sold in the states as Michigan rate beside Canada or the picture could be from Windsor area or somewhere else in Ontario , there was a lot of places here popular with American tourists


 Canada Dry was being sold in the US quite early on, I believe it got quite popular down there during Prohibition.


----------

